# 2006 World's Best Cities (Travel and Leisure)!



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

*Top 5 Cities Mexico and Central and South America*

1 Buenos Aires 85.03 
2 Oaxaca, Mexico 82.89 
3 San Miguel de Allende, Mexico 82.77 
4 Cuzco, Peru 82.58 
5 Rio de Janeiro 



*Top 10 Cities U.S. and Canada*

1 New York 84.75 
2 San Francisco 84.29 
3 Chicago 82.52 
4 Charleston, South Carolina 82.48 
5 Santa Fe 82.06 
6 Vancouver 81.45 
7 Quebec City 80.98 
8 Victoria, British Columbia 79.92 
9 Montreal 79.46 
10 Seattle 


*
Top 5 Cities Australia, New Zealand, and the South Pacific*

1 Sydney 85.94 
2 Melbourne 79.62 
3 Queenstown, New Zealand 79.48 
4 Christchurch, New Zealand 77.57 
5 Wellington, New Zealand 



*Top 5 Cities Africa and the Middle East*

1 Cape Town 85.39 
2 Beirut 84.38 
3 Jerusalem 83.40 
4 Marrakesh 82.33 
5 Fez, Morocco 80.50


*
Top 10 Cities Asia*

1 Bangkok 86.11 
2 Chiang Mai, Thailand 85.62 
3 Kathmandu 83.61 
4 Kyoto 82.20 
5 Hong Kong 82.18 
6 Hanoi 82.09 
7 Udaipur, India 81.96 
8 Beijing 80.46 
9 Jaipur, India 79.94 
10 Luang Prabang, Laos 79.92 



*Top 10 Cities Europe*

1 Florence 87.09 
2 Rome 86.15 
3 Venice 82.97 
4 Istanbul 82.74 
5 Kraków 81.89 
6 Paris 81.67 
7 Prague 81.64 
8 Siena 81.63 
9 Seville 81.22 
10 Barcelona 81.20


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

What a strange list  

Just wonder who they asked and what kind of survey THIS is. Must be about the same trash as the "friendliest cities on the planet" or the like :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

i dunno why you insist in viewing this type of lists... they are all bullshit. quality of life, quality of city, best cities for tourism, most friendly cities, most clean cities, most civilized cities.... bahh! its completely relative.... and everyone who's involved in these lists... OFCOURSE do not know about EVERY city in the world... and the cities that they know... OFCOURSE don't know EVERYTHING about the city... so... these lists are bullshit. but keep watching it... maybe some day your city appears in some list, and it makes your ego grow :lol: 

ohh.. and sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

It is Travel & Leisure which is probably the best english language travel magazines around, IMO. The top three for Europe are always Florence, Rome and Venice. The only thing that's really new this year is Beirut, which is a little depressing.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

mzn said:


> I don't know if anyone posted this before.. but here it goes!
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Cities Overall*
> ...


Eventho, I have not visit any one of these incredible cities yet, but I think that my travel list has became more focused now!


----------



## Silentpandaesq (Jun 13, 2006)

They might want to re-think Beruit at the moment.


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

I just can't believe Chiang Mai is #5 overall. Yes, is a nice old town with plenty of temples, nice and cheap food which is always good, interesting night bazaar (as long as you don't spend more than an hour there), but is also boring. And that's about it, I had enough with 3 days... There is nothing that stands out from rest, Chiang Mai is like so many hundred cities in the world, so average city!

With regards to the European list Siena shouldn't be there (small town with nice old architecture and nothing else to do. Great for a 1 day visit, though) and some cities are missing (Stockholm, Edimburgh or Berlin) and Barcelona and Prague are too down on the list.

Awkward list


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Cool..*

I have been to 3 of those cities,Florence,Rome and New York. But Beirut will go down considering what is going on in that city right now.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I was in Venice ten years ago and found it boring. And it smelled badly. But I have to admit that I was 15 years old back then and had not so much money to spend (a gondola tour costed 100 Deutschmark back then).


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

What kind of shit is this? Lock the thread, for God's sake...


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm shocked that London and Paris are not on that list.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Agree, strange list.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Great, I'm gonna visit #1 & 2 in October


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

mzn said:


> I don't know if anyone posted this before.. but here it goes!
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Cities Overall*
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307547


----------

